# Need Help! Info on this Old Rider ???



## gearheadmike (Nov 13, 2011)

I just picked up this sears lawn mower is Sears LT 10/36 electric start
The Code # is 8088 and Model # is 536.255212 it has a briggs&stratton engine.

I cant seem to find any info on this or pics. I just looked to see about the model number off the engine but someone must have changed it over time with an 11hp.
so i cant go from that. i attached a pic of it. any help/info would be good!


----------

